# QUEEN of England Tours the GOLD VAULT at The Bank Of England



## Meanderer (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Warrigal (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting, Meanderer. I'm assuming she signed the bill but not before she looked at it very carefully.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes Warri,she did sign it on 12/19/2012, and gave her Royal Assent.
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/financial-services-bill-receives-royal-assent





http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2009/nov/18/queens-speech-financial-services-bill


----------



## oakapple (Mar 30, 2015)

I do hope they checked her pockets before she left!


----------

